# A finish that won't darken wood



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I am doing a project with Staghorn Sumac wood. The wood is a very bright yellow almost like heart wood of Bois D'Arc. And it has some pretty contrasting dark lines in the grain. Problem is that with all the finishes I have tried, they all turn the yellow into an dead-looking olive color. The contrast is gone and the color sucks. What can I use to keep the wood from changing? Here's a list of all the finishes I have on hand and tried…...polyurethane (spray and wipe), Shellac, Tung Oil, Carnuba Wax, Spar Varnish, Minwax clear stain, Minwax natural stain, Watco, clear Automotive Lacquer and cutting board oil. I am out of ideas and products.

The project is a loser if the color has to change. I guess I could paint it yellow, huh? Please help. Thanks


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Water based poly will give it a wet look without darkening or changing the color at all


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

+1 water bourne poly


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

+1 again for water based poly


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Depending on what the project is, Howard's Butcher Block Conditioner can look nice. 
I wouldn't use it for a daily use tabletop, but it might offer enough water protection for occasional use.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

That is some pretty wood… Never thought sumac gets that big.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

What kind of shellac have you tried? If you used home store stuff, then forget it. If you get a good super blonde or lighter flake, it should go on with little coloration. I finished an ash guitar in shellac and it has kept its whitish appearance very nicely. Also, waterborne finishes will tend to have a very slight bluish hue to them, which could make your yellow look a little greenish in the right light, so make sure to test scrap if you have any.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

General Finishes Poly is pretty darn clear.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Another vote for water-based poly over here.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks a bunch. Y'all are great. Not only does someone have the answer but everyone seems to. I had no idea that Sumac grew into trees but the fellow who sold it says they don't get fat but sometimes 30' tall. Can you imagine what you could make with about 20-30 BF in 3/4×6"? I'd be on that with Band Saw Boxes like a goose on a grasshopper!
Today I actually started 2 tables for my daughter….something a little different but I also laid up the wood for a couple of ideas I want to try with BSB. Now it is time for my daily Sam Adams and some pickled herring. Maybe this is what causes the strange ideas for projects.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 more for water based poly. Make sure it's one that is "water white", which is a fancy way of saying crystal clear and non-yellowing. Crystalac super premium is one such finish, as is general finishes enduro clear poly (NOT enduro-var), which is my go-to clear coat now.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

The wood may darken on its own due to UV exposure. However, either super blonde shellac or a super clear WB poly (my personal preference) are your best bets.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Never worked with any sumac but mulberry and hedge will darken with exposure to light regardless of finish. Sumac may be different but it does look a lot like the mulberry I have.


----------



## Shocky (Oct 14, 2017)

yeah. I'd like to know too. I have a group of Stag-horns in my back yard. 30'ers. I've heard you gotta move sort of fast on them to keep the colors. They darken and rot because the iodine. These have red, blonde, and olive streaks in them. That white is to die for. I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

General Finishes water based poly would be my choice. Failing that, some lesser brand of the same stuff.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I've used this on several projects. It's almost like nothing is there, but has the protection of lacquer. Multiple coats will show up, 1 or 2 don't. I buy it locally for half that price.

https://www.amazon.com/Mohawk-Pre-Catalyzed-Clear-Lacquer-Dead/dp/B00IO38GYW


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Laquer and most any water based finish. It is the oil in finished that imparts an amber cast.

Test your finish on something white, like a melamine surface or white painted area on a can.

As Art points out, UVs will tend to alter the color, sometimes radically.


----------

